# Fayette County Lake



## MARTY ZIELINSKI (May 4, 2007)

Has Anyone Been Out Their Lately Fishing? What Condition Is The Lake In And How Is The Fishing Out Their Right Now. Has The Catfish Turned On Yet?


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Marty,
I fish Fayette at least once a week. The topwater bite has been getting better everyday. After the top dies just move out a little deeper with shallow cranks and/or traps. In the heat of the day head to the main lake humps and roadbeds and carolina rig.
The lake is at normal pool right now, 390'
I dont have any idea about the catfish.
Hope this helps,
Noel


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

You're killing me! I hope I get to fish this week. I want to hit Fayette so bad.


----------



## retired358 (Mar 5, 2006)

Lake up and fishing very slow...


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Went yesterday caught 22 kitties by myself 3to5 lb. in 15 foot of water in about 4 hours down fall sure was hot but better than working. jwcoop


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

is the lake polluted by the power plant? have a co-worker that told me the lake is high in mercury. i have no clue about the lake except when i drive by on my way to Austin. Would like to fish it if it's good.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

The lake is fine do not have the web page for lake conditions but some 2 coolers have it and may help and ease your worry.


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

thanks Kim, my coworker got me worried but i've been reading and the lake produces good catches year round. Would definitely like to hit it sometimes. Is the lake bankfishing friendly?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

not really but if you are staying at oak thicket, it;s good at the boat docks late at nite on the bottom lite weight. boat is better. good luck!!


----------

